# Coating damp decks.



## bikerboy

There are several products out there that can be put onto damp decks. (S/W Deckscapes in Semi-Trans and Solid) Am looking for a toner that we can use. 

What products do you guys use that allow you to wash and finish in the same day. 

Anybody use California Paint's "Storm Shield"?


----------



## tsunamicontract

Cabots SPF is another I know of. Have not used it.


----------



## Tonyg

bikerboy said:


> There are several products out there that can be put onto damp decks. (S/W Deckscapes in Semi-Trans and Solid) Am looking for a toner that we can use.
> 
> What products do you guys use that allow you to wash and finish in the same day.
> 
> Anybody use California Paint's "Storm Shield"?


http://www.woodrich-brand.com/product_p/6wtwet.htmhttp://www.WoodrichBrand.com

Wood Tux Wet


----------



## MAK-Deco

tsunamicontract said:


> Cabots SPF is another I know of. Have not used it.


complete garbage, my store got rid of it too many complaints from buyers who said it peeled.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I thought of Wood Tux also, but had some issues with it when I went to recoat the next year. And don't listen to me as I don't normally do any exterior/decks.


----------



## Tonyg

ProWallGuy said:


> I thought of Wood Tux also, but had some issues with it when I went to recoat the next year. And don't listen to me as I don't normally do any exterior/decks.


 
Personally I have quit using it. Although I did some work a couple of weeks back for a customer that I did their deck a couple of years ago and the stain still looked absolutely great, my experience has not been very positive overall. 

That said, if you need to stain it the same day I would probably trust that before Cabots or someone else. But, again I have stopped using it and also stopped worrying about staining it prematurely. I don't care what you use - dry would will absorb more product, look better, and last longer IMO.


----------



## bikerboy

I don't care what you use - dry would will absorb more product, look better, and last longer IMO.

That is my sentiment. Just figure if some of these products work as advertised it would be a quick turnaround. (faster pay) It would be nice to prep, pw and go smoke a cigar, eat or whatever, then coat, then collect a check, all in one day.


----------



## Tonyg

bikerboy said:


> I don't care what you use - dry would will absorb more product, look better, and last longer IMO.
> 
> That is my sentiment. Just figure if some of these products work as advertised it would be a quick turnaround. (faster pay) It would be nice to prep, pw and go smoke a cigar, eat or whatever, then coat, then collect a check, all in one day.


That was my sentiment as well. Then I realized what set me apart besides my prices was the amount of prep work I would do and it is a little hard to sand wet wood


----------



## Cusingeorge

bikerboy said:


> There are several products out there that can be put onto damp decks. (S/W Deckscapes in Semi-Trans and Solid) Am looking for a toner that we can use.
> 
> What products do you guys use that allow you to wash and finish in the same day.
> 
> Anybody use California Paint's "Storm Shield"?


California Paints' product is "Storm Stain"

"Storm Shield" is made by Gemini Coatings.


----------



## TJ Paint

has anybody found a wb deck stain that doesn't peel after one season?
I use only a non film forming oil penetrating stain, like sw deckscapes. All wb coatings on decks that i've seen fail shortly after.


----------



## TooledUp

TJ Paint said:


> has anybody found a wb deck stain that doesn't peel after one season?
> I use only a non film forming oil penetrating stain, like sw deckscapes. All wb coatings on decks that i've seen fail shortly after.


The very best (imho) water based stain we have available in the UK is Butinox #3. It's a solid stain and has a lifespan of up to 8 years. I have seen it after 10 years and still looked really good. However, I've seen it peel on decks.


----------



## TJ Paint

I've had wonderful results using solid stains on exterior siding and trim, but never on decks. Such a huge diff in situations, as you know Tool


----------



## PressurePros

You can use any type of water borne stain on a moist deck.. the problem is, they all suck for lack of a more elegant term. Wood Tux held the greatest hope but the quality control and manufacturing issues are unbearable. When its good, its great but when it wasn't good, you were eating a complete strip and redo with a different product.

There is another product a competitor of mine uses called In Wood. I've taken a few of his customers and it seemed like a half decent product. The issue with the water borne products are the high amounts of acrylic. I used Cabot's SPF (which I think stands for a Shi--y Peeling Finish) one time and the customer ended up suing the company. I was named in the lawsuit but after battles with Cabot's, it was proved my prep was not the culprit. NEVER again.

I had the dreams of one day projects as well but as Tony said, decks need to be sanded and defurred.


----------



## Latexfreak

*Just say no*

Just say no, dont try it. Its all wrong. 


bikerboy said:


> There are several products out there that can be put onto damp decks. (S/W Deckscapes in Semi-Trans and Solid) Am looking for a toner that we can use.
> 
> What products do you guys use that allow you to wash and finish in the same day.
> 
> Anybody use California Paint's "Storm Shield"?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

MAK-Deco said:


> complete garbage, my store got rid of it too many complaints from buyers who said it peeled.


I would have to disagree Cabot's SPF has been good to me. It comes in different qualities though and I have always used the 48 month. I would say that it does wear but not peel exactly. I am in CA.


----------



## Induspray

Some stains are designed for horizontal surfaces & can be walked on, others are only meant for vertical surfaces and wont last when walked on. I suggest using stains for docks as they get the hardest traffic.


----------



## [email protected]

At one time I sampled some product from Flood that was made for boat docks. It seamed ok. All I ever used it on was some project around the shop.


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint

Sw SemiTrans if it's on fresh lumber or existing semi, solids can peel semi's just fade!
I did a couple last month http://www.myspace.com/americanpatchandpaint


----------



## Outback Painting

I've used Cabots SPF plenty of times and swear by it! I used it on a deck that literally hangs over the ocean, when the weather is severe it gets hit by waves, it has held up for nearly 3 years, no peeling at all.


----------



## straight_lines

Pittsburgh makes a solid stain that I have used before that worked well I also use deckscapes as you mentioned. I try to wait as long as I can if its really wet. Some of the stuff I have installed will squirt all over when you drive a fastner in it. That is to wet for any finish IMO.


----------

